# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: فارسی نویسی در dxNavBar

## skmkh6056

لطفا مشکلمو در ارتباط با تصویر همراه برام حلش کنین. مرسی
توضیح خلاصه اینکه با هر فونتی امتحان کردم دری وری برام مینویسه

----------


## hr110

script فونت را arabic انتخاب کنید.

----------

